

Startup Quote: Dennis Crowley, co-founder, Foursquare - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2975726342

======
raychancc
Don’t let people tell you your ideas won’t work.

\- Dennis Crowley (@dens)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2975726342>

